# can sch80 cpvc be mated with sch80 pvc in a cold water application?



## d78coots

Can sch80 cpvc and sch80 PVC be mated for cold water distribution piping?


----------



## U666A

I won't speculate about the actual solvent weld process, as I've never in my career attempted to join those materials, but as far as sched 80 PVC pipe fitting in a sched 80 cpvc fitting, or vice versa, yes, it will work.

Actually, when I worked at home hrdwr, I believe their was a solvent designed for this process, but I'm not positive...

Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

Weldon 724 is compatable for CPVC or PVC, you would need to contact Weldon to see if PVC would bond with the CPVC.
I would use a transition fitting though. 

Transition fittings:
http://www.plascowelding.com/pdf200...To-Plastic-Transition-Fittings-Product-Br.PDF

http://www.spearsmfg.com/prod_brochures/BR-2-0407_0208_web.pdf

Weldon product guide
http://www.ipscorp.com/pdf/weldon/WeldOn_Product_Guide_Jul09.pdf


----------



## ReelPlumber

My understanding is as long as you use the hotter of the glues it will work. When joining PVC to CPVC use the CPVC glue on the transition fitting. When Using Sch 40 CPVC to Sch 80 CPVC use the SCH 80 CPVC glue on the transition fitting.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gear junkie

What code are you under?


----------



## plumb nutz

Definitely go with a transition fitting. I don't think the issue is the glue, but the materials that make the pipe and the compatibly of the materials. Molecules form the bond through the heat of the glue. If they don't fit, they don't fit.
I've pulled many fittings apart that were different materials.


----------



## gear junkie

Under the ipc, the issue is the glue. 605.9 prohibited joints.


----------



## marc76075

I wouldnt attempt to glue 2 different pipes together, its against code here in Florida, and its just not a good idea. I'd go with male and female adaptors.


----------



## ReelPlumber

If you use the proper transition fitting it is not against the code in Florida. You can call IPC or Oatey or whatever brand of glue or pipe you use and they will tell you what glue is best for the application. It will be the hotter glue in most cases.

Also they make transition fitting to go from PVC to CPVC and you should use the CPVC glue at that joint. When making a joint from Sch 40 CPVC to Sch 80 CPVC you need to use the sch 80 glue not the cpvc one step glue like flow guard gold.


----------



## marc76075

Florida code book 605.9 
" prohibited joints and connections
1.
2.
3. Solvent-cement joints between different types of plastic pipe. "

Numbers 1,2, and 4 I left out because they are not relevant.


----------



## ReelPlumber

I stand corrected. Thanks for the info. 

It just seems funny how all the supply houses sell transitions sleeves to go from shc 40 PVC to shc 40 CPVC. We use them alot, but ofcourse only outside the building, never in or under the buildings. I have never been turned down by any of the inspectors for using them.


----------



## FEDguy

PVC is not approved for water distribution piping in NC. PVC can only be used as the water service piping.


----------



## timplmbr

transitional fitting.............mechanical......male to female.......DUCK TAPE.........PLUMBERS TAPE?:thumbup:


----------

